# Daskalogiannis part 2



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are the lines. I don't have many questions but I need some help with the words on bold:--
Μα 'λεγε κι ο Πρωτόπαπας «Δάσκαλε τα λογιάζεις
θα τα σκλαβώσεις τα Σφακιά μ' αυτά που λογαριάζεις
Κι ανέ το μάθει ο Βασιλιάς, Τουρκιά *θα μασε φέρει*
να δίδομε δοσίματα *σαν κι εις τα κάτω μέρη*
να δίδομε δοσίματα, να δίδομε χαράτζια
Μη μασε *πέψει * (from πέμπω?) ο βασιλιάς χιλιάδες μπαϊράκια
να δίδομε δοσίματα, χαράτζια κάθε χρόνο,
μη μασε πέψει την Τουρκιά να μασε *ζώσει πόνο.* (to gird us with pain?)
Δάσκαλε Γιάννη, σώπασε, την Κρήτη μην ξεβγάλεις,
τα παλικάρια τω Σφακιών εις στη φωθιά θα βάλεις»
«Σώπασε εσύ, Πρωτόπαπα, μα ακόμα δε σου το 'πα
Εγώ θα πάω το σταυρόν εις τω Χανιώ την πόρτα
εγώ θα πάω το σταυρό στην πόρτα να κολλήσω
και με τσι λεμονόκουπες όξω να τσι πορίσω
Δε δίδω 'γώ δοσίματα, δε δίδω 'γώ χαράτζια
κι ας μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς χιλιάδες μπαϊράκια
Ας μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς *ασκέρια* (armies?) και πασάδες
μα 'χουσιν άντρες τα Σφακιά άξιους πολεμιστάδες
Έχουσιν άντρες τα Σφακιά άξιους και παλικάρια
ούλης τση Κρήτης την Τουρκιά να τηνε φάν' τα ψάρια.

That is all! The rest is clear.:clap::) :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2017)

...
Κι ανέ το μάθει ο Βασιλιάς, Τουρκιά *θα μασε φέρει*
να δίδομε δοσίματα *σαν κι εις τα κάτω μέρη

*He will bring Turkish soldiers here, to us
and force us to pay tribute as they do in the lowlands (the area of Sfakia is located high up in an inaccessible mountain region)

να δίδομε δοσίματα, να δίδομε χαράτζια
Μη μασε *πέψει * (from πέμπω?) ο βασιλιάς χιλιάδες μπαϊράκια

Yes, he'll send thousands of flags, i.e. armed forces

να δίδομε δοσίματα, χαράτζια κάθε χρόνο,
μη μασε πέψει την Τουρκιά να μασε *ζώσει πόνο.* (to gird us with pain?)

to bring us pain (see the metaphorical sense 3 of ζώνω)

ασκέρια (armies?): correct

You've done very well so far, but that's not all; brace yourself for part 3, Theseus, when I find the time.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man. I can now understand the song that Antonis Martsakis sings (what a magnificent singer and musician he is!). Maybe part 3 may have to wait.....I have to restrain my obsessive streak, my weakness, so I'm told! :);)


----------

